
Who wants to develop remix.com? - mslagh
http://remix.com
======
mslagh
I apologize if this is not the right forum for this request, but Hackers are
desperately needed. The domain industry sucks and remix.com should be a cool
web app.

I’m in a position to engage in a joint venture, sell or lease this domain. The
term remix receives more than 100 million monthly searches (35MM U.S.), and
the domain is adequately backlinked that it displays on the first page of
google results. I wanted to develop this, but my life is going in a different
direction. I’d prefer a hands-off equity stake position with the right team
because I think the name has exceptional potential.

Send me an email (either from my profile or on remix.com) to let me know we
can work together. Ludacris used to actually own this name as well, I guess it
didn’t work out for him either ☺ [http://www.dnforum.com/f17/ludacris-selling-
his-domain-remix...](http://www.dnforum.com/f17/ludacris-selling-his-domain-
remix-com-thread-305636.html)

